# Tressa Thompson Video Former Cornhusker.



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very amazing video!

It is an hour long so sit down for a bit.

It talks about her battle with meth. Very powerful good one for the whole family to watch. May be alittle graphic, but there is a great message.

http://macthrowvideo4.com/2008Tressa.wmv


----------

